# Good News from the VA



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

According to the director at the VA Clinic (Jan 24th) there are now 12 hospitals that will direct bill the VA for "service connected" maladies. This is a great step forward. I have had bad luck with the hospitals that direct bill from the original group and would just go to the Asian Hospital in Alabang and just pay up front and hope (and pray) for reimbursement which is a long, drawn out procedure at best. One of the new hospitals that will direct bill is the Asian which, in my opinion, is a very good hospital where the majority of the Doctors have stateside training. Hope the VA does not scare them off with their history of slow payments.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Rebaqshratz said:


> According to the director at the VA Clinic (Jan 24th) there are now 12 hospitals that will direct bill the VA for "service connected" maladies. This is a great step forward. I have had bad luck with the hospitals that direct bill from the original group and would just go to the Asian Hospital in Alabang and just pay up front and hope (and pray) for reimbursement which is a long, drawn out procedure at best. One of the new hospitals that will direct bill is the Asian which, in my opinion, is a very good hospital where the majority of the Doctors have stateside training. Hope the VA does not scare them off with their history of slow payments.


Thanks for your service!

I'm not a vet but have many expats here in Subic who are. Where can I find the list? I'm curious because I know that Lourdes hospital here was just Tricare certified.

Great that you can use Asian Hospital! Top notch! I have been there a few times. Right now I am shopping for a doctor / hospital for a hip implant, but hope that I can avoid Manila. Medical City Clark is probably my best option.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

DonAndAbby said:


> Thanks for your service!
> 
> I'm not a vet but have many expats here in Subic who are. Where can I find the list? I'm curious because I know that Lourdes hospital here was just Tricare certified.
> 
> Great that you can use Asian Hospital! Top notch! I have been there a few times. Right now I am shopping for a doctor / hospital for a hip implant, but hope that I can avoid Manila. Medical City Clark is probably my best option.


Good luck with that upcoming surgery. For what it is worth whenever I have an appointment at the Asian I book a hotel room right next to the hospital because of the traffic issue I will find out the name from my wife (memory is gone) and find arriving the afternoon before my appointment or exam takes all the pressure off. God Bless


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*VA Direct Payment 12 Hospitals*



Rebaqshratz said:


> According to the director at the VA Clinic (Jan 24th) there are now 12 hospitals that will direct bill the VA for "service connected" maladies. This is a great step forward. I have had bad luck with the hospitals that direct bill from the original group and would just go to the Asian Hospital in Alabang and just pay up front and hope (and pray) for reimbursement which is a long, drawn out procedure at best. One of the new hospitals that will direct bill is the Asian which, in my opinion, is a very good hospital where the majority of the Doctors have stateside training. Hope the VA does not scare them off with their history of slow payments.


That's real good news Rebaqshratz and would you happen to know or have the link of the other hospitals? 

And so my next question is would they take the US Military Tricare for us retiree's direct payment.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> That's real good news Rebaqshratz and would you happen to know or have the link of the other hospitals?
> 
> And so my next question is would they take the US Military Tricare for us retiree's direct payment.


I will check


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I am a military vet from the USMC. I go to the VA system here in the states. I am not service connected with an injury or illness. I got grandfathered through when they changed the rules about 15 years ago. 

the problem I have is when I am in the Philippines I can not get VA help since I am not service connected. I don't understand why they have this rule. It cost 10 times less there to be covered then in the states. It doesn't make sense.

Art


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I am a military vet from the USMC. I go to the VA system here in the states. I am not service connected with an injury or illness. I got grandfathered through when they changed the rules about 15 years ago.
> 
> the problem I have is when I am in the Philippines I can not get VA help since I am not service connected. I don't understand why they have this rule. It cost 10 times less there to be covered then in the states. It doesn't make sense.
> 
> Art


I agree...I leave the non-service connected stuff for when I am back in the states...logic and government agencies are counter intuitive.

Reba


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

M.C.A. No response from the clinic head Dan Gotowski as of yet. I will check daily and in a few days I will send another email to Dan. (for what that is worth) I will also send the secured message to the Nurse that runs my section...she is very reliable...maybe she can point me in the right direction!


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

*Direct Bill Hospitals*

Gents

Not sure how to attach a document here so at least the info is here. In addition, The clinic said they had no knowledge regarding the entities that direct billed with Tricare folks. Sorry about that but i suppose using the numbers below that can be determined.




Foreign Medical Program: 

Veterans should be enrolled in BOTH the VA Manila Outpatient Clinic and the Foreign Medical Program to avail of medical benefits in the Philippines. Medical care and services that are not available in the clinic to treat your service connected conditions can be obtained from the Foreign Medical Program.

VA Manila Clinic staff are no longer permitted to request a Foreign Medical Program (FMP) Benefits Authorization letter on behalf of a Veteran who has not received their FMP letter. Instead, Veterans are advised to coordinate directly with FMP. In the event the Veteran requires urgent care/tests/surgery for a service connected condition, FMP recommends the Veteran take a copy of their rating decision letter to the facility and/or provider. Veterans can request a copy of their VBA benefits letter by visiting the Public Contact Office, VA Manila Regional Office, 1501 Roxas Boulevard or by calling (632) 550-3888. 

Veterans continue to call the VA clinic and ask staff to contact a facility on their behalf. The clinic staff are no longer authorized to speak on behalf of the Foreign Medical Program or Regional Office to validate service connected conditions or guarantee payment. All communication should be directed to the appropriate agency. Regional Office telephone number: (02)550-3888 select number 1; FMP-(001)303-331-7590

The following facilities have agreed to bill FMP directly as long as the Veteran can provide an FMP Benefits Letter or VBA Rating Letter. 


Facility Name	Location	Contact Number


Southern Luzon Region:

Divine Grace Medical Center	General Trias, Cavite	(046)489-2224


Manila Region:

Manila Doctors Hospital	United Nations Avenue	(02)8558-0888


Central Luzon Region:

Unihealth Baypointe Hospital	Olongapo, Zambales	(047)250-6070
Sacred Heart Medical Center	Angeles, Pampanga	(045)624-5606
The Medical City - Clark	Angeles, Pampanga	(045)300-8888
Avitus Kidney Care and Dialysis Center	Olongapo, Zambales	(047)222-1155


Visayan Region:

The Medical City - Iloilo	Iloilo	(033)500-1000


Others:

D&A Care – Physical Therapy	Metro Manila, Philippines	(0917)187-9947
Manila Hearing Aid Company	14 locations	
Asian Hospital Medical Center	Alabang, Philippines	(02)8771-9000

Disclaimer: The list of participating hospitals is subject to change without notice and the VA is not responsible if the facility above chooses not to participate.


----------

